# Icd9 - Can someone tell me what icd9 code



## mamacase1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me what icd9 code to use for a spitting up infant?


----------



## j.bedford (Mar 13, 2014)

I really would like to know other people thoughts on this.


----------



## susan13 (Oct 10, 2014)

Would 779.3 work?


----------



## susan13 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oops, sorry. 779.3 is a newborn code.


----------



## susan13 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not crazy about this code for spitting up infant, but 783.3 is what I come up with.


----------

